# Tus diez edificios favoritos del Peru.



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

*Tus diez edificios "EN GENERAL" favoritos del Peru.*

Cuales son tus diez edificos favoritos del Peru? ( en orden).

Estas son las mias: en orden:


10) Pacifico.
Me gusta por que es simple, y para su altura tiene un buen ancho. Lo malo es que veo que sus ptimer piso acapara mucho espacio.

09) PetroPeru
Clasico Hormigon con vitrinas. Se vee immortal y legendario desde lejos.

08) Wiese Sudameris.
No muy moderno, pero el color es perfecto que ayuda a ver el edificio de una manera mas futuristica.

07) Siglo 21.
El ancho es perfecto. Es parte de un trio, pero solo tambien se defiende. Su color transmite frescura. Se nota que resiste terremotos.

06) Wiese Tower
Exactamente lo que necistamos mas. Me gusta su estructura de adelante. Simple pero hermoso. Muy diferenta a los demas. No necesitaron mucha pintura para los exteriorex. Parece un robot Japones.

05) Banco Nuevo Mundo
Su ubicacion es perfecta. Desde el 96 a hecho ver el skyline Limeno como algo moderno. Este si es otro clasico que merece estar en los records. La via expresa ayuda mucho a su apreciasion.

04) Anglo Peruano

03) Castel Mare II

02) Banco Continental

01) Banco Financiero de Peru
Otra corona de Lima. Lamentable mente esta en una mala ubicacion. Muy baja pero la estructura, y disino exterior, especialmente los colores, son algo hermoso.

Cuales son los tuyos?


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Una sugerencia,deberías especificar a qué tipo de edificios te refieres ya que la palabra "edificio" es muy genérica.


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

ferkas said:


> Una sugerencia,deberías especificar a qué tipo de edificios te refieres ya que la palabra "edificio" es muy genérica.


Bueno pon cualquier edificio que te guste y punto.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

PERUVIANMETALMUSIC said:


> Si quieren escribir solo para dejar una queja, mandenme un PM. Por lo contrario solo pongan aqui sus edificios preferidos. Puede ser un edificio pequeno, rande, ancho, altro, etc. Ustedes elijan.


Tranki PMM... :cheers: 

Bueno...uno de mis edificios preferidos en Lima es el AFP Profuturo Lima




























Tambien me gusta el edificio del Swissôtel...



















El del hotel Las Américas



















El del hotel Meliá tambien...










Y la torre del Interbank



















y ya está.... y traaaaaaankilo, que segregar mucha bilis no le hace bien a nadie...


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

gRACIAS POR TU COLABORACION.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

En fin, a mí me gusta el Marriot, el de Interbank y el de Pacífico.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

A mí me gustan estos edificios:

1. Ex Ministerio de Educación (ahora Poder Judicial)
2. Torre Siglo XXI
3. Ex Banco Wiese
4. Complejo Paseo Prado
5. Banco de Comercio de San Isidro
6. Swiss Hotel
7. Hospital Rebagliati
8. Torres de la Villa Médica
9. Hotel Los Delfines
10. Real Tres

Entre otros.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Difícil elección... Yo gusto de los siguientes sin orden:

1. Marriott hotel y Torre Parque Mar
2. Interbank
3. Profuturo
4. Chocavento
5. Siglo XXI
6. Scotiabank en av. Panamá
7. Torre WIESE en esquina de Canaval y Moreira con Panamá
8. La sede del Banco de Crédito en La Molina
9. Crucero Empresarial (próximo a iniciar construccion), Trujillo
10. Residencial Terrazas de San Andrés, Trujillo

De edificios históricos elijo a los siguientes sin orden:

1. Catedral de Lima
2. Catedral de Cusco
3. Catedral de Arequipa
4. Arzobispado de Trujillo
5. Casa Mayorazgo de Facala, Trujillo
6. Palacio Itúrregui, Trujillo
7. Iglesia Matriz de Chiclayo
8. Iglesia La Merced, Lima
9. Iglesia y Convento de San Francisco, Lima
10. Palacio Torre Tagle, Lima


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

A mi me gustan estos 10 de los modernos (sin orden)

El Meliá









El Marriot









Interbank









Sede de Telefónica de Miraflores









Campofé









Impsat Perú









Paseo Prado









Este trío









Torres de Camino Real


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

^^ Qué buen trío...


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

Porfavor. Pongan por que les gusta arquitectonicamente. Esto va para los van a postear en el futuro.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

A MÍ ME ENCANTA EL DEL MARRIOTT, TAMBIÉN EL DE LOS DELFINES, EL DEL PILAR, EL DEL BANCO CONTINENTAL (TRABAJE AHÍ MUCHOS AÑOS), EL DE RIPLEY SAN ISIDRO, Y MUCHOS NUEVOS QUE HAY EN ZONA FINANCIERA DE SAN ISIDRO, TAMBIÉN LA ZONA DE DASSO....... EL ANTIGUO EDIFICIO DE LA COMPAÑIA DE SEGUROS RIMAC, PRECIOSO, AFRANCESADO.

ME IMAGINO QUE ESTE FORO SE REFIERE A EDICIOS DE OFICINAS, HOTELES, NO ASÍ DE VIVIENDA?

SORRY, PERO NO ME GUSTA EL INTERBANK, ME DA CLAUSTROFOBIA ESOS FIERROS ADELANTE TIPO CELDAS....MUY NEGRO....ME PARECE FÚNEBRE...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

*Edificio Rímac*:











*Antiguo Banco Lima-Londres*:











*Edificio El Comercio*:











*Club Nacional*:











*Edificio Sudamérica*:











*Club de La Unión*:











*Palacio de Justicia*:











*Antiguo local del Banco Interbank*:











*Banco de Crédito del Perú*:











Y, sacando cara por la arquitectura moderna, el *Interbank*


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

PERUVIANMETALMUSIC said:


> Bueno pon cualquier edificio que te guste y punto.


Bueno,pero no te enojes.

La Basílica catedral de Arequipa.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Mi lista 
Sin orden de importancia...
-Chocavento
-Catedral de Arequipa
-Torre Pacifico
-BCP San Isidro
-Villa Medica Arequipa
-ProFuturo San Isidro
-Torres Marriot - Telmex
-Catedral de Lima
-Catedral de Tacna
-BCP Piura


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

mi lista sin orden
1.- torre interbank
2.- chocavento
3.- hotel marriot
4.- siglo XXI
5.- banco de comercio(san isidro)
6.- edificio KPMG
7.- torre del centro civico
8.- seguros pacifico
9.- torre san antonio
10.- Torres de la Villa Médica/residencial en los cerros de la molina(no se su nombre exacto pero queda en la molina.cerca a la U de lima)


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Aunque ya está bien viejito (tiene más de 50 años), el Rebagliati me sigue impresionando, por su monumentalidad y por su diseño esbelto y elegante. Pasan los años, y se sigue viendo moderno. :cheers:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

El Club Nacional también es precioso, lo contruyó el arquitecto Malachowski.


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

pedro1011 said:


> Aunque ya está bien viejito (tiene más de 50 años), el Rebagliati me sigue impresionando, por su monumentalidad y por su diseño esbelto y elegante. Pasan los años, y se sigue viendo moderno. :cheers:


Muy buena respuesta.:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahhh, son los diez edificios favoritos de todo el país. Mi lista abarca sólo a mi ciudad


----------

